
Is TED the new Harvard? - makeramen
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/148/how-ted-became-the-new-harvard.html
======
julius_geezer
When you list Elizabeth Gilbert and Tony Robbins, you make it plausible that
TED is the new Renaissance Weekend, if you remember those.

Or maybe the new Aspen State.

------
api
Umm no.

Deep brain-churning scholarship is hard! Let's have spiffy whizzy pop science
talks!

(TED can be interesting, but this article is WTF.)

------
myffical
Maybe.

One of TED's purposes is to bring together people with ideas and people with
the capital and influence to make them happen.

------
devmonk
No.

